
Mop: Command line interface for stock quotes - nodesocket
https://github.com/mop-tracker/mop
======
nodesocket
This repo is broken and looks unmaintained. Thankfully there is a fork that
compiles and has a few custom fixes implemented.

[https://github.com/brandleesee/TerminalStocks](https://github.com/brandleesee/TerminalStocks)

